

(UK only DRM?) bbc dramatisation of early UK home computer companies rise & fall - sharpn
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00n5b92/Micro_Men/

======
waqf
Non-DRM source:
[http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=461B7DE02A2EF99A&...](http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=461B7DE02A2EF99A&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&v=2y8IkcUGV9w)

~~~
sharpn
Thanks waqf - I didn't know it was on youtube, otherwise I would have posted
your link.

------
jacquesm
I'd really like to see this but the DRM knocks out about 95% of the HN
audience, not much point in posting links like that without providing a work-
around.

